# Doug's the man



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

BISMARCK (AP) - Gov. John Hoeven has named Menoken farmer Doug Goehring as North Dakota's new state agriculture commissioner.

Goehring succeeds Roger Johnson, who resigned to become president of the National Farmers Union.

Goehring has run unsuccessfully twice for the job in the last four years


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not good for water and conservation issues in the state. Not unexpected but still not good news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Not good for water and conservation issues in the state


And why is that Ron?????? Please enlighten us as you always do


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Anti CRP and WRP programs, pro tile and drainage!!!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

And where did he say that Ron? Or is it because he is a member of the NDFB like you and I are, he agrees with all of their resolutions. Ron, you keep saying you're against draining but you continue to use the ditches on your land. why not plug them and restore wetlands as I have done?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I guess you have a very short memory of what Doug campaigned on and his positions as well as those who supported him. You can cast all the stones you want G/O about drainage, but we have undertaken changes to the land to restore some of the wetlands. Others cannot be done without the cooperation of the adjacent landowners because they where drained off both properties with funding from the ASC office when they where promoting and paying for all or part of the drainage.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I guess you have a very short memory of what Doug campaigned on and his positions as well as those who supported him.


Like I said Ron enlighten us, I don't recall where Doug said the things you say he did. However because he was supported by the NDFB, you accused him of supporting all of the FB resolutions. I belong to the NDFB, I have some ins. with them I thought you said you were also a member. Does that mean we also agree with all they say? So please Ron show us


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

I am surprised by his pick. I am not surprised that he picked a republican but to pick somebody who ND citizens have said no to the last couple of elections for this position? To me it is pretty clear ND did not want him in this office. If they did, they would have voted him in.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

frosty said:


> I am surprised by his pick. I am not surprised that he picked a republican but to pick somebody who ND citizens have said no to the last couple of elections for this position? To me it is pretty clear ND did not want him in this office. If they did, they would have voted him in.


funny how that works


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ND will get another election in a year if they feel he is the wrong guy for the job.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

By the next election it will be to late. In Norht Dakota the encumbemt almost always get elected. That is why the appointments are so important to the parties!~ :eyeroll:


----------

